# 11 month old male - critiques?



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Just realized Trent will be turning 11 months on the 20th, didn't realize time had flown by that fast. I tried to stack him yesterday, without too much luck, but this is as good as it's going to get! I'm not sure how tall he is, but he weighs around 85 lbs.

I grabbed the only large white shirt in the closet because the rest of my shirts are always black, but forgot to account for the distracting background (our study room is a mess). 

He is indeed easty-westy, it's not just how he's standing, but his coloring and eye color, on the other hand, is better than they appear because flash was on for all the pictures.

[As a side note, he's wearing his prong indoors because I wanted to have a collar to hold while I stacked him, and it was the nearest one. Otherwise, we rarely use his prong, and never indoors.]




























Head shot from last month


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, is he gorgeous! How big now?


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow, love his coloring!!! I think he is very handsome


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you









Jason, he is around 85 lbs, probably more (was 83 lbs at 9 months, actually). I haven't gotten around to measuring his height, though. I am tempted to say anywhere from 25-28 inches, but that's a really rough guess.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, he is really beautiful! He looks so grown up! I hope Z's coloring looks just like his when she is that big!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Meant to add what a difference in maturity from the pic from last month and the last recent front shot!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, these few months he's really starting to look like a genuine big dog now! Hard to believe he'll be a year old in a few more weeks.

I am hoping his coloring stays the same, or very similar, without any big changes as he grows older. I like his coloring the way it is, and it's definitely changed since he was a pup, but in these past few months, the basic pattern hasn't (knock on wood!).


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Holy cow, he really grew up! 

I love his color, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm still madly in love with his feet


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous boy)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Large stretched male with excellent secondary sex characteristics. Flat withers, but otherwise nice topline, though his croup could be longer. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm could be longer. You already mentioned that he stands east/west. Very good angulation in the rear. He is a bit long in the hock. Very good color. 

Have you ever posted his breeding? I am curious. I am trying to figure out where the shape of her head comes from.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

LOL, Lisa! You said the same things about him that I did (she posted him on another forum too ) Good to know I'm not blind


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone







He won't earn many points in the show ring., but he is my handsome baby!



> Originally Posted By: lhczthLarge stretched male with excellent secondary sex characteristics. Flat withers, but otherwise nice topline, though his croup could be longer. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm could be longer. You already mentioned that he stands east/west. Very good angulation in the rear. He is a bit long in the hock. Very good color.
> 
> Have you ever posted his breeding? I am curious. I am trying to figure out where the shape of her head comes from.


I was hoping I'd be able to hear your opinion! 

Here is his pedigree (West German working lines). The picture was from when he was 6-7 months. I've been told his face resembles that of his dam's, but it's probably just be based off of facial markings.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/593853.html



> Originally Posted By: XephLOL, Lisa! You said the same things about him that I did (she posted him on another forum too ) Good to know I'm not blind


I noticed that, too... I don't think I'll EVER be able to do what you conformation experts do! I just try to learn enough to understand what everyone says


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I am not an expert by any means. I'm lucky that there is a lot that I've always been able to "see", but I often second guess myself unless it is my own dog









Once you really get going, it's pretty easy xD

Man, I forgot how beautiful his mother is


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I was looking for Troll v. Haus Milinda, but not surprised to see Crok back there behind his mother.









I am also far from an expert.


----------

